# Updated Mobile Theme is great for Smart Phones



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 10, 2010)

Really nice mobile theme now. Check it out in the theme selector. Great improvement over the old mobile theme. Uploaded yesterday and that's part of the reason the board broke for a while but I worked it out.


----------

